# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Plötzlich erhöhter PSA - Wert

## 22303Jarrestadt

Bin noch absolut neu hier und suche Rat.

Von August bis Oktober 2007 hatte ich eine chronische Blasenentzündung, die mit Antibiotikum behandelt wurde, aber einfach nicht weggehen wollte.
Daraufhin zum Urologen, der eine Blasenspiegelung durchführen sollte. Doch diese misslang, weil eine Harnröhrenverengung im Bereich der Prostata besteht.
Eine entsprechende OP im AK Barmbek wurde veranlasst, aber noch nicht durchgedührt.
Eine im August durchgeführte Krebsvorsorge war ohne Tastbefund bei einer Größe der Prostata von 20,3 ml

Zusätzlich veranlasste meine Hausärztin im Oktober eine PSA, deren Wert deutlich erhöht ist. Im vergangenen Jahr hatte ich einen Wert von 0.652 ng/ml (Krebsvorsorge), jetzt auf einmal einen Wert von 5.15 ng/ml, bei einem Quotienten des freien gesamt - PSA von 0.118. Kritischer Wert ist hier unterhalb von 0.15

Also absolut keine ungefährlichen Werte. Die Klinik kündigte bei einem ersten Aufnahmegespräch daraufhin eine Biopsie an, um Prostatakrebs hoffentlich auszuschließen.

Bei einem Telefonat mit einer Urologin der Techniker Krankenkasse, tobte diese aus folgenden Grund: Da die Blutabnahme für das PSA wenige Tage nach der Blasenspiegelung erfolgte, kann damit das Ergebnis völlig verfälscht sein, auch wegen der Blasenentzündung. Eine verdeckte Prostatitis kann ebenso möglich sein und den PSA- Wert so in die Höhe treiben. An einen solchen aggressiven Krebs glaubt sie nicht. Wobei glauben natürlich nicht wissen sein kann.

Wer kann mir hier weiterhelfen. Hat mir die Urologin die richtigen Auskünfte gegeben und welche Schritte sind jetzt notwendig. Vor allem würde ich gerne von Leuten wissen, die damit Erfahrung haben, ob die von mir genannte Blasenentzündung, Blasenspiegelung usw. den PSA Wert so in die Höhe treiben können. Wie lange dauert es bis der PSA - Wert hoffentlich wieder entsprechend sinkt
Die großen Ängste vieler Menschen vor dem Feind Krebs kann ich jetzt hautnahe mitfühlen.

Für Eure Mühe bedanke ich mich ganz herzlich.

Gruß Michael / Hamburg

----------


## Tinka

Hallo Michael,

die Ärztin hat Recht, denn durch die Reizung auch der Prostata während der Blasenspiegelung kann der PSA-Wert ansteigen. So soll man bei einer Vorsorgeuntersuchung auch nicht zuerst die Prostata tasten und dann erst Blut abnehmen, ebenso wenig wie man vor einer solchen Blutabnahme Radfahren oder Sex haben sollte.

Es werden sich hier noch Leute mit viel mehr Ahnung darüber melden, wie lange Du nun bis zu einer erneuten Blutabnahme warten solltest. Die Biopsie würde ich jedenfalls erst mal absagen. Denn selbst wenn du ein Karzinom haben solltest, was die Götter verhindern mögen, ist überstürztes Handeln keineswegs angezeigt.

Lieben Gruß
Andrea

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Michael,

es ist alles möglich, aber auch das Gegenteil davon.

Vordergründig kann man Untersuchungen machen, um eine Entzündung der Prostata zu diagnostizieren oder auszuschließen.
Hierzu folgender Link.

Eine weitere PSA-Messung kann in einem Monat erfolgen. Um die Vergleichbarkeit von Messergebnissen zu erhöhen, sollten diese immer vom gleichen Labor, gleichem Arzt durchgeführt werden. Die Prostata sollte man dann ein paar Tage vorher in Ruhe lassen. Keine Untersuchung, kein Radfahren, kein GV.

Manche Ärzte verschreiben prophylaktische Antibiotika um eine Entzündung auszuschließen.

Viele Grüße 
Hans

----------


## Anonymous1

> Wer kann mir hier weiterhelfen. Hat mir die Urologin die richtigen Auskünfte gegeben und welche Schritte sind jetzt notwendig. Vor allem würde ich gerne von Leuten wissen, die damit Erfahrung haben, ob die von mir genannte Blasenentzündung, Blasenspiegelung usw. den PSA Wert so in die Höhe treiben können. Wie lange dauert es bis der PSA - Wert hoffentlich wieder entsprechend sinkt
> Die großen Ängste vieler Menschen vor dem Feind Krebs kann ich jetzt hautnahe mitfühlen.


Hallo Michael,

zunächst möchte ich Dich beruhigen und versuchen, Dir etwas von der Angst zu nehmen. PSA-Wert ist  k e i n  Krebsmarker, sondern lediglich ein Hinweis auf anormale Vorgänge in der Prostata. Die Hinweise der KK-Urologin sind korrekt.

Zu der Frage, zu welcher PSA-Erhöhung eine Entzündungen der Prostata führen kann, gibt diese Schrift Auskunft:

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/themen/0009.htm

Ich wünsche Dir, dass Du nur eine Prostatitis hast und diese schnell auskurieren kannst.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Oscar1957

Hallo Michael!
Auch ich bin neu in Forum und habe mich gerade registriert, um dir antworten zu können. Ich war nämlich 2005 in einer recht ähnlichen Situation wie du jetzt und kann daher deine Beunruhigung sehr gut nachempfinden. Ich möchte dich ein bisschen beruhigen, obwohl man natürlich nicht völlig ausschließen kann, dass du an einem PCa erkrankt bist. Aber, ehrlich gesagt, glaube ich, dass diese Wahrscheinlichkeit recht gering ist, nach allem, was du im Forum geschrieben hast. Das fängt schon damit an, dass nur ca. 25% der Männer, die einen PSA zwischen 4 und 10 haben, auch tatsächlich Krebs haben,
. Bei dir kommt aber dazu, dass du zum Zeitpunkt der PSA-Abnahme einen Blaseninfekt hattest, und damit ist die PSA-Bestimmung wertlos. Ich würde sagen, deine Urologin hat vollkommen recht. Auch bei mir lag ein Harnwegsinfekt vor, als mein Hausarzt PSA nahm, und plötzlich war der Wert auf 4,65, nachdem er ein Jahr zuvor 0,84 war. (Alter damals 48J). Sehr besorgt konsultierte ich einen befreundeten Urologen, der dazu meinte:"Bei einem Harnwegsinfekt stimmt das PSA sowieso nicht! Das PSA gehört ausschließlich in die Hände des Urologen, der damit was anfangen kann!" Einen Monat später nahm der Urologe dann ein Kontroll-PSA (Infekt war geheilt), und siehe da, mein Wert betrug plötzlich nur noch 1,03! (Und blieb seither in diesem Bereich)
Abgesehen von der Blasengeschichte muss auch gesagt werden, dass auch eine Prostatitis den PSA-Wert erhöht, und auch dabei ist der PSA-Quotient eher schlecht.
Vermutlich wird man dir, wie damals mir, zu einer PSA-Kontrolle in einem Monat raten, und dann sieht man weiter. Sollte dein Infekt (du schreibst "chronisch") dann allerdings noch immer vorhanden sein, wird das PSA erhöht bleiben. Es liegt dann wohl im Ermessen der Urologin, eine Biopsie zu machen, um sicher zu gehen, aber dass dabei dann ein PCa entdeckt wird, bezweifle ich doch stark!
Du solltest auch nicht vergessen, dass fast alle, die hier schreiben, leider an Prostatakrebs erkrankt sind, und du wirst wenig von denen hören, die  gezittert haben, aber gesund sind. Diese große Gruppe ist nämlich froh, "davongekommen" zu sein und blickt wohl nicht mehr ins Forum. Daher: KOPF HOCH!! Ich hoffe sehr, dich ein bisschen beruhigt zu haben, und wünsche dir alles Gute!
Mit Gruß
Oscar

----------


## 22303Jarrestadt

Erst einmal möchte ich mich bei "Allen" ganz herzlich bedanken, die mir so hilfreich und beruhigend z. B. so wie Oskar geantwortet haben. Dafür ein dickes Danke! Es ist so wichtig in einer solchen Situation nicht alleine zu sein.

Warum bisher eine Prostatitis nicht überprüft wurde, ist mir nicht bekannt. Zumal auch beim Krebstelefon in Heidelberg 0800-4203040 (8.00 bis 20.00 Uhr, am besten rurückrufen lassen, das klappt besser) nach einer verdeckten Prostataentzündung gefragt wurde. Allerdings habe ich beschriebene Symptome bisher nicht bemerkt.
Die Problematik entstand durch eine heftige Blasenentzündung, bei der sich innerhalb der ersten Urinprobe Blut und Bakterien zeigten. Danach nur noch Bakterien. Nach der dritten Wiederkehr der Blasenentzündung erfolgte die Blasenspiegelung, bei der eine Verengung der Harnröhre und eine Ausstülpung entdeckt wurden. Diese sollen Ursache der chronischen Blasenentzündung sein und sollen per OP entfernt werden.
Die Blasenentzündung wurde mehrere Wochen mit Cortim forte (Antibiotikum) behandelt. Ob dies Auswirkung auf eine evtl. verdeckte Prostatitis gehabt hat weis ich nicht. Seit Montag ist das Antibiotikum abgesetzt (hoffentlich kommt jetzt die Blasenentzündung nicht wieder) und ich muss immerhin weniger auf Toilette. Auch die letzten 2 Nächte ohne Toilettengang und eine gefüllte Blase bis ca. 500 ml.

Warum vor diesem Hintergrund meine Hausärztin eine PSA veranlasst hat, weis ich noch nicht. Das eine Blasenentzündung, eine Blasenspiegelung usw. den PSA - Wert in die Höhe treiben kann, war mir nicht bekannt.
Auf jeden Fall werden ich am Montag (Bopsie) den behandelnden Azt im Ak Barmbek auf diese Problematik ansprechen.
Die Angst die Ihr alle so gut kennt wird erst mal bleiben. Zumindest bis zur endgültigen Klärung. Danke für Eure Hilfe.
Solidarische Grüße aus Hamburg
Michael

----------


## Anonymous1

> Auf jeden Fall werden ich am Montag (Bopsie) den behandelnden Azt im Ak Barmbek auf diese Problematik ansprechen.


Hallo Michael, aber da wird doch wohl keine Biopsie gemacht, oder doch?

----------


## Oscar1957

Hallo Michael!
Ich kann Dieters Einwand gut verstehen, denn ein bisschen "flott" geht das mit deiner Stanze (Fachausdruck) ja schon. Allerdings ist so eine Biopsie doch ein Eingriff, deine Prostata wird durchlöchert, und ein kleines Risiko bleibt, dass Darmbakterien in die Prostata gelangen (Darum Antibiotikumgabe!) Auch ist ja der Befund der Stanze durchaus nicht sicher, denn nicht selten wird ein PCa nicht "getroffen" und somit übersehen.
Allerdings kann ich gut verstehen, wenn du die Biopsie aus psychologischen Gründen wünschst. Längeres Warten ist natürlich nervig, und es gilt, Für und Wider abzuwiegen. Fest steht allerdings, dass die meisten Urologen mit der Stanze nicht lange zögern, nun ja, ist eben deren Routine!
Mit Gruß
Oscar

----------


## 22303Jarrestadt

Hallo Dieter, hallo Oskar,

Am Montag soll laut Klink die Biopsi gemacht werden. Ich wurde nicht über die Risiken informiert. Auch habe ich die Antibiotika mitbekommen, die einen Tag vorher einnehmen soll. Auch hier wurde mir nicht erklärt warum.
Habe heute Nachmittag mit meiner Hausäztin gesprochen um abzuklären, warum sie ca. 8 Tage nach der Blasenspiegelung den PSA - Wert hat bestimmen lassen. Sie war der Auffassung, dass 48 Stunden nach der Spiegelung der PSA - Wert wieder normal sein müsste. Stimmt das ?
Auch ist sie nach wie vor der Auffasung, dass bei mir lediglich eine gutartige Prostatavergrößerung vorliegen dürfte. Irgendwas aber kann da nicht stimmen, denn bei einer BPH dürfte das freie gesamt PSA nicht so niedrig, also bei 118 und damit unter 0,15 liegen. 
Die Biopsi wird von der Klinik wohl deshalb gemacht, um Krebs auszuschließen. Denn sonst kann ja die Harnröhrenverengung und die Ausstülpung nicht operiert werden. Es ist doch irgendwie zum verzeifeln, wie soll ich denn nun handeln?

solidarische Grüße aus Hamburg 
Michael

----------


## Anonymous1

> Es ist doch irgendwie zum verzeifeln, wie soll ich denn nun handeln?


Hallo Michael,

wäre ich an Deiner Stelle, würde ich folgendes machen:

1. Biopsie absagen
2. 2 bis 3 PSA-Messungen (f + g) im Abstand von 4 - 6 Wochen zur letzten und zur nächsten Messung durchführen lassen
3. Sollte sich eine kontinuierliche Tendenz nach oben abzeichen, dann Biopsie.

Dabei gehst Du kein großes Risiko ein. Die Möglichkeiten zur intensiven Information hast Du außerdem in dieser Zeit. Zum Beispiel bei einem der großen Hamburger Leistungsbringer in  Sachen Prostatabehandlung.

Gruß aus Husum
Dieter

----------


## 22303Jarrestadt

Danke Dieter,

Zu Deinem Vorschlag: Nenne mir doch bitte einen der großen Hamburger Leistungserbringer in Sachen Prostatabehandlung.

Ich weis einfach nicht, was Du damit meinst.

Herzlichen Dank für Deine Mühe

Liebe Grüße Michael

----------


## Anonymous1

> Zu Deinem Vorschlag: Nenne mir doch bitte einen der großen Hamburger Leistungserbringer in Sachen Prostatabehandlung.


Die Uni-Klinik Hamburg-Eppendorf hat gerade auf dem Gebiet der Prostatakrebs-Behandlung einen excellenten Ruf national und international. Sollte sich ein stärkerer Verdacht auf Prostatakrebs abzeichnen, was natürlich nicht so kommen möge, kannst Du dort eine spezielle Männergesundheits-Sprechstunde aufsuchen. Auch mit Biopsien ist man dort sehr geübt und erfahren, was ich aus eigener Erfahrung weiß.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Horst a

Hallo Michael,
ich würde es genauso machen, wie es Dieter vorgeschlagen hat. Gerade, wenn es Entzündungen im Harn/Prostatabereich gibt, ist der PSA-Wert zu ungenau. Eine Biopsie kann immer noch gemacht werden.
Hoffentlich benötigst Du sie nicht,
Alles Gute
Horst a

----------


## 22303Jarrestadt

Hallo Dieter, hallo Horst,

Danke für eure Rückmeldung.

Die Prostataklinik (martiniklinik) innerhalb des UKE ist nach meinem Informationsstand inzwischen eine Privatklinik, also für mich als Kassenpatient nicht zugänglich.

Was mir nach der Lektüre im Internet Sorgen bereitet, ist die Tatsache, dass mein PSA-Gesamtwert innerhalb eines Jahres von 0.652 auf deutliche 5.15 angestiegen ist. Und das ist doch schon eine sehr erhebliche Anfangsgeschwindigkeit. Gleichzeitig liegt der Quotient des freien PSA nahe bei 0,1 (0.118), der damit auch einen deutlichen Hinweis auf einen möglichen Krebs gibt. Können diese Werte nicht doch auf einen sehr agressiven Krebs hinweisen.
Ich weis eben nicht, wie diese Werte einzuschätzen sind. Von einem gutartigen BPH gehe ich deshalb nicht mehr aus, denn dann müste das freie PSA deutlich höher liegen. Eine Prostatitis soll laut meiner Hausärztin nicht vorliegen, da entsprechende Werte im Blut und Urin nicht gefunden wurden.
Und wie ich die Blasenentzündung einschätzen soll, weis ich leider auch nicht. Sie ist ja ständig mit Antibiotikum behandelt worden. War immer wieder für ein paar Tage weg, um dann erneut wieder Beschwerden zu bereiten. Nach jeder Behandlung waren keine Bakterien im Urin zu finden. Mit erneuter Wiederkehr der Blasenentzündung waren auch wieder Bakterien im Urin vorhanden.
Deshalb bin ich am hin und herüberlegen, ob ich am Montag zur Biopsi ins AK Barmbek fahren soll, um mich dort mit dem behandelnden Arzt noch mal zu beraten.

Liebe Grüße aus Hamburg 
Michael

----------


## Oscar1957

> Hallo Dieter, hallo Oskar,
> 
> Am Montag soll laut Klink die Biopsi gemacht werden. Ich wurde nicht über die Risiken informiert. Auch habe ich die Antibiotika mitbekommen, die einen Tag vorher einnehmen soll. Auch hier wurde mir nicht erklärt warum.
> Habe heute Nachmittag mit meiner Hausäztin gesprochen um abzuklären, warum sie ca. 8 Tage nach der Blasenspiegelung den PSA - Wert hat bestimmen lassen. Sie war der Auffassung, dass 48 Stunden nach der Spiegelung der PSA - Wert wieder normal sein müsste. Stimmt das ?
> Auch ist sie nach wie vor der Auffasung, dass bei mir lediglich eine gutartige Prostatavergrößerung vorliegen dürfte. Irgendwas aber kann da nicht stimmen, denn bei einer BPH dürfte das freie gesamt PSA nicht so niedrig, also bei 118 und damit unter 0,15 liegen. 
> Die Biopsi wird von der Klinik wohl deshalb gemacht, um Krebs auszuschließen. Denn sonst kann ja die Harnröhrenverengung und die Ausstülpung nicht operiert werden. Es ist doch irgendwie zum verzeifeln, wie soll ich denn nun handeln?
> 
> solidarische Grüße aus Hamburg 
> Michael


Hallo Michael!
Wie gesagt, dürfte dein PSA wegen des Infektes an sich und nicht wegen der Spiegelung zu hoch sein. Manche Allgemeinmediziner wissen leider nicht, dass das PSA beim Harnwegsinfekt "ausflippt".
Auf den PSA-Quotienten musst du in DEINER Lage auch nicht allzuviel geben, denn auch bei Prostatitis (die du  wahrscheinlich hast, zudem  wohl auch BPH) ist das Verhältnis freies/gesamt PSA verzerrt. (Auch Aussage des Forum-Urologen fs). Auch wichtig zu wissen: Nicht jede Prostatitis muss einschlägige Beschwerden verursachen.
Den Rat von Dieter finde ich sehr vernünftig. Andererseits bist du jetzt natürlich schon sehr unter Druck, da der Biopsie-Termin schon steht. Die Risiken einer Biopsie sind gering, und bevor du jetzt 4 Wochen total zitterst, ist die Stanze vielleicht das kleinere Übel.
Mit Gruß
Oskar

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Michael,

ich bin nicht von der Martiniklinik ausgegangen, sondern vom UKE. Infos zur Prostatasprechstunde kannst Du hier entnehmen:

http://www.uke.uni-hamburg.de/klinik...terverzeichnis

Du hast doch nur diese beiden PSA-Werte vom letzten Jahr




> Was mir nach der Lektüre im Internet Sorgen bereitet, ist die Tatsache, dass mein PSA-Gesamtwert innerhalb eines Jahres von 0.652 auf deutliche 5.15 angestiegen ist.


oder sind in dieser Zeit noch andere Messungen gemacht worden, damit man die Entwicklung des PSA-Verlaufes ersehen könnte???

Bisher müssen wir von einer einzelnen Erhöhung ausgehen. Dafür gilt dann dieses:




> *Bei erhöhten PSA-Werten ist dringend eine weitere diagnostische Abklärung über die Ursache erforderlich!* 
> Da Prostatakrebs in den meisten Fällen nur langsam wächst, ist in keinem Falle Anlass gegeben zu panikartigen Reaktionen und vorschnellen Therapie-Entscheidungen! PSA wird generell von Prostatazellen produziert. Auch andere Ursachen, z. B. gutartige Prostatavergrößerung, Prostatitis, u. a. führen zu erhöhten PSA-Werten!  Prostatakrebs produziert jedoch bis zu 12 mal so viel PSA wie andere Prostatazellen.  
> Trotzdem ist das PSA ist kein direkter Krebsindikator. 
> PSA-Werte >4 ng/ml erfordern unbedingt weitere Untersuchungen und als Erstes die Bestimmung zusätzlicher PSA-Parameter, um über die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Prostatakarzinoms urteilen zu können. Die wichtigsten Faktoren hierbei sind:- das Verhältnis freies PSA : Gesamt-PSA = PSAQ (PSA-Quotient) 
> - die PSA-Verdoppelungszeit = PSAVZ Bei einem PSAQ - Verhältnis freies PSA : Gesamt-PSA < 0,15 bzw. 15 % ist die Existenz eines Prostatakarzinoms wahrscheinlich und ist umso wahrscheinlicher, je näher sich der PSAQ dem Wert 0,1 bzw. 10 % nähert. Bei einem PSAQ > 0,2 bzw. 20 % ist wahrscheinlich eher eine andere Ursache für die PSA-Erhöhung gegeben. 
> Zur Bestimmung der PSA-Verdoppelungszeit PSAVZ sind mindestens zwei PSA-Messungen in Folge erforderlich. Ist die PSA-Verdoppelungszeit PSAVZ groß  (> 24 Monate), und der PSA-Wert  < 6 ng/ml, kann man in Ruhe die weitere Ablärung vornehmen, bei kürzeren PSA-Verdoppelungszeiten und höheren PSA-Werten ist diese Abklärung innnerhalb von ein bis zwei Monaten dringend anzuraten. 
> Das PSA besteht aus einem gutartigen, sog. freien PSA = fPSA, sowie aus sogenanntem gebundenem PSA. Das fPSA hängt vom Prostatavolumen und vom Alter ab und wird erhöht durch Reizeinflüsse (z. B. Tastuntersuchung DRU, transrektale Ultraschall-Untersuchung TRU, Radfahren, Geschlechtsverkehr u.a. ). Der PSA-Wert wird durch das Messverfahren beeinflusst und unterliegt auch gewissen Streuungen.


Den kompletten Text kannst Du hier lesen:

http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...110&Itemid=108

Eine weitere Messung würde ich schon allein deshalb durchführen lassen, um einen Messfehler auszuschließen. Weitere Messungen musst Du jetzt übrigens nicht selbst bezahlen, sondern sie werden von der Krankenversicherung übernommen, weil ein begründeter Krankheitsverdacht vorliegt.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## 22303Jarrestadt

Hallo Dieter, Hallo Oskar,

Nochmals herzlichen Dank für Eure Rückmeldungen.

Habe nochmals mit mehreren Ärzten des TKK-Ärtzecentrum und des Krebscentrum in Heidelberg telefoniert.
Es wird wohl doch darauf hinauslaufen, dass ich am Montag die Biopsi im Krankenhaus notgedrungen machen lassen werde und zwar aus folgenden Grund:
Wegen der drohenden erneuten Blasenentzündung muss unbedingt die Harnröhrenverengung und die Ausstülpung beseitigt werden. Dazu ist aber die Abklärung ob Krebs oder nicht durch eine Biopsi notwendig, auch wenn damit immer noch keine 100 % Sicherheit gegeben ist. Was soll ich machen. Nur dadurch kann entschieden werden, ob evtl. im schlimmsten Fall eine Total-OP erfolgen muss.
Nach der Biopsi und der eventuellen Op muss dann engmaschig der PSA - Wert weiter kontrolliert werden. Habe diesbezüglich heute Morgen bereits mit einer urologischen Praxis in meiner Nähe Kontakt aufgenommen und die Situation geschildert und kann hier kurzfristig einen Termin bekommen. Jetzt kann ich nur noch beten und hoffen, dass sich bei der Biopsi vielleicht kein Krebs herausstellt. Das Krebszentrum in Heidelberg sagte mir, dass vor meinem Hintergrund der PSA-Werte und der Fehlertoleranzen eine Biopsi abgewartet werden muss, bevor eine eindeutige Diagnose erfolgen kann.
Für einen Kontroll PSA- Wert müsste ich viel zu lange warten, da der PSA-Wert erst am 11. Oktober erfolgte. Da ich nicht weis, ob ich nicht doch schon längst einen schnellwachsenden Tumor habe, der zum mindest theoretisch möglich ist, - immerhin ein Wert innerhalb eines Jahres von 5.15 -, kann das dann mal ganz schnell zu spät sein. Da nicht ausgeschlossen ist, dass die Harnröhrenentzündung noch weiter vorhanden ist und wieder ausbrechen kann, kann ein erneuter PSA-Wert ebenfalls gefälscht sein.
Also müssen die Ursachen der Harnröhrenentzündung beseitigt werden, das in etwa ist die Situation.
Für eine Prostatitis gibt es bisher keine erkennbaren Symptome

Liebe Grüße Michael

----------


## Anonymous1

> Wegen der drohenden erneuten Blasenentzündung muss unbedingt die Harnröhrenverengung und die Ausstülpung beseitigt werden. Dazu ist aber die Abklärung ob Krebs oder nicht durch eine Biopsi notwendig,


Dann wünsche ich Dir ein für Dich positives und bezüglich der Krebsdiagnose ein oB-Ergebnis.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## 22303Jarrestadt

Hallo Dieter,

Vielen Dank für Deine Wünsche zum Montag (Biopsi). Wenn ich mir die von mir beschriebene Situation ansehe und die vielen Telefonate die geführt habe, ebenso die einzelnen Profile hier ansehe, befürchte ich kein gutes Ergebnis. Verzweiflung und Angst werden immer stärker.
Zu befürchten ist, dass ich den gleichen Weg gehen muss, wie viele hier. Mir graut davor und ich weis nicht ob ich das durchstehen kann.
Wenn die Biopsiergebnisse bekannt sind, werde ich informieren.
Danke für Deine lieben Worte.

Gruß Michael

----------


## Oscar1957

Hallo Michael!
Ich kann deine Ängste so gut nachvollziehen. Obwohl ich kein Immer-und-Überall-Optimist bin, denke ich doch, du siehst deine Lage zu pessimistisch. Ich meine, deine Chance, kein PCa zu haben, ist SEHR VIEL GRÖSSER als die andere Möglichkeit. (Statistik und du weißt schon: Dein Infekt-PSA hat keine Aussagekraft) Du wirst die Stanze am Montag sicher gut überstehen und es sollte mich doch wundern, würde sich nicht bald darauf Erleichterung breitmachen!
Jedenfalls wünsche ich dir viel Kraft. Lass uns das Ergebnis wissen!
Mit Gruß
Oscar

----------


## 22303Jarrestadt

Lieber Oskar,

Danke, Danke für Deine lieben Worte. Ich wäre wohl der glücklichste Mensch auf Erden, wenn Du doch tatsächlich recht behalten würdest. Das wünsche ich mir so von Herzen. Doch nach den ganzen Infos und Internetseiten habe ich da die Hoffnung verloren. Ich habe mich schon innerlich auf das Schlimmste eingerichtet und setze mich damit auseinander ob ich diesen womöglich schmerzvollen Leidensweg gehen will.

Wenn sich das Schlimmste heraustellen sollte, werde ich wohl einen anderen Weg gehen. Nach Osteoporose, Hartz IV und jetzt auch noch schmerzvollen Prostatkrebs, nein Danke das ist mir zu viel. Da macht das Leben wirklich keinen Sinn mehr

Danke für die lieben Worte
Michael

----------


## Oscar1957

Lieber Michael!
Ich denke, deine Worte richtig verstanden zu haben und bitte dich erstmal: Versuche, soweit wie möglich sachlich zu denken. Selbst wenn du nun Prostatakrebs hättest (was ich, wie erwähnt, für recht unwahrscheinlich halte), ist damit noch nicht gesagt, dass sich ein Weiterleben nicht mehr lohnt. Ich persönlich kenne zwei Patienten, die bereits vor Jahren die unangenehme Diagnose bekamen, und denen gehts prächtig, wirklich. Natürlich ist das nicht in jedem Fall so, aber wie du aus dem Forum erfahren kannst, leben selbst Patienten  mit relativ hohem (viel höher als 5,xx) PSA bei der Diagnose noch viele Jahre relativ beschwerdefrei und lebenswert. Dass die Sexualität dabei leidet, lässt sich kaum leugnen, aber wenns ums LEBEN geht, relativiert sich so manches. Prostatakrebs lässt sich, rechtzeitig diagnostiziert, meist lange in Schach halten. Patienten mit niederem PSA haben oft gute Karten, kommt dann aufs Gleason-score an. Auch ich habe damals mit meinem Urologen das worst-case-Zenario besprochen, und der gab mir zumindest 8-10 vernünftige Lebensjahre. (Du weißt: Meine Situation glich der deinen auffallend!) Du wirst im Forum viele Patienten finden, die nach einer kurativen Therapie (verschiedene Optionen) ihr Leben genießen. Aber vergiss bitte nicht: NOCH BIST DU JA  NICHT SOWEIT, WAHRSCHEINLICH REGST DU DICH GANZ UMSONST AUF! Mein Urologe ist ein sehr, sehr genauer Mensch, aber er machte damals bei mir keine Biopsie, weil er wie Dieter oben argumentierte. Leider verwirrt das PSA viele Männer, und es ist eben KEIN Tumormarker, sondern nur ein ORGANMARKER. Es gibt so viele Gründe, warum das PSA erhöht sein kann. Nun, hättest du sagen wir 15, würd ich mit meinen positiven Aussagen zurückhaltender sein, aber 5,xx ist nur leicht erhöht. (WIE ALT BIST DU EIGENTLICH? SPIELT EINE GROSSE ROLLE!!!) Es geht bei der Diagnose nicht um ein paar Wochen auf oder ab, so schnell wächst ein PCa nämlich nicht. Es bleibt immer genügend Zeit, sich in Ruhe die Therapie zu überlegen. Alle im Forum werden dir das bestätigen.
Bitte geh nicht in Panik den anderen Weg, sollte das am Montag schlecht ausgehen. Denn so schlecht kann die Diagnose gar nicht sein, dass nicht zumindest für die nächsten Jahre alles gut auf die Reihe gebracht werden könnte!
Dass deine übrige Situation auch nicht rosig ist, tut mir leid.
Liebe Grüße
Oskar

----------


## 22303Jarrestadt

Hallo Oskar,

Danke für Deine aufmunternde Worte. Dennoch, ich habe einfache eine irrsinnige Angst vor Krebs. Ich habe schon einige Menschen miterleben müssen, die grausam am Krebs gelitten haben und elendig im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes vereckt sind. Davor habe ich seit Montag Angst ohne Ende. Kann kaum noch schlafen, wache Morgens mit wahnsinnigen Angstattacken auf und finde keine Ruhe mehr.
Habe heute zum ersten mal ganz offen mit einer Freundin über meine Absicht gesprochen, die das auch verstehen konnte. Auch sie würde im Notfall so handeln.
Ich lebe zudem alleine ohne Partnerin, die mir notfalls helfen könnte. Krebs und schon gar nicht Prostatakrebs ist einfach dauerhaft nicht heilbar, auch wenn dies von der Ärzteschaft immer wieder behauptet wird. Davor habe ich einfach Angst. Mir sitzt die Angst vor der Diagnose Osteoporose noch gewaltig im Nacken. Habe geackert ohne Ende, Medikation, ambulante Reha, Krafttraining, Rückenschmerzen ohne Ende und es hat fast ein 3/4 Jahr gedauert bis die Schmerzen endlich wieder erträglich wurden und sich doch tatsächlich die Blutwerte wieder verbessert haben. Und jetzt die Diagnose Prostatakrebs und das geht einfach über meine Kraft.
Wenn es in Deutschland wenigstens für solch eine Situation aktive Sterbehilfe gäbe wie in der Schweiz, sähe die Situation schon ganz anders aus. Denn wenn ich wüßte, dass die Situation von mir jederzeit mit Hilfe von Ärzten beendet werden könnte, wäre ich viel ruhiger und ohne Angst.
Ach ja, mein Alter wolltest Du noch wissen, bin 56 Jahre alt.

Liebe Grüße
Michael / Hamburg

----------


## Patrick

Hallo Michael,

deine gesamte Situation tut mir sehr leid und ich drücke dir ganz ganz fest die Daumen das sie sich wieder bessert !

Allerdings muß ich jetzt auch mal etwas drastischer werden !

Bei dir steht absolut noch nicht fest das du PC hast ! Ich würde mich jetzt ersteinmal an die Hoffnung klammern das der PSA-Wert aufgrund der / einer
Prostataentzündung so angestiegen ist.
Sollte dies dann nicht der Fall sein und wirklich leider ein Carzinom vorliegen
ist noch lange nicht "aller Tage Abend".
Es gibt genügend Möglichkeiten 
a) den Krebs zu besiegen sprich eine endgültige Heilung zu erlangen
b) oder aber das Problem sehr sehr lange - ohne wesentliche Einschränkungen der Lebensqualität - in den Griff zu bekommen.

Die Aussage ... PC ist nicht heilbar und daher habe ich keine Chance mehr.. ist Schlichtweg falsch und die damit verbundene Grundeinstellung ist leider für deine ganze Situation nicht förderlich.

Warte jetzt das Ergebnis deiner nächsten Untersuchung ab und ggf. erledigt sich alles. Wenn nicht, hast du noch eine Menge Möglichkeiten.

Ich kann dir nur beschreiben wie es mir ging:
Befund aus "Heiterem Himmel" Danach 3 Tage sehr sehr Stressig. Krebs = Tod ? Nein, so sollte es bei mir nicht sein. 
Ich habe mir gesagt, von allen Krebsarten die mich hätten befallen können,
war dieser ggf. das kleinste Übel.
Dann habe ich meine persönlichen Dinge geordnet, ein Testament gemacht. 
Und mir dann gesagt: "Du schaffst es".
Habe mich dann in diversen Foren informiert, bin durch Deutschland zu diversen Ärzten gereist und habe dann eine Entscheidung bzgl. meiner Behandlung getroffen. 
Heute ist es auf den Tag genau fast 3 Jahre her seit ich den Befund bekommen habe. Die Behandlung hat vom Befund bis zur Abschlußbehandlung ca. 5 Monate gedauert. Ich habe in dieser Zeit mein Leben weiter gelebt und auch danach. Ich muß damit leben das mein "Untermieter" sich evtl. einmal wieder meldet... o.k. Dann werde ich mich intensiv damit beschäftigen. Aber in der Zeit zw. den Kontrollterminen denke 
ich - zum Glück - nur sehr sehr selten daran und lebe mein Leben. 
Ich weiß dass das nicht jeder so kann, das lese ich auch sehr oft hier. In der Psyche ist halt jeder Mensch Unterschiedlich.

Aber dir möchte ich nochmals sagen.. geh nicht gleich vom Schlimmsten aus, du hast gute Chancen und das haben dir ja schon viele hier Geschrieben das du evtl. nur eine harmlose Erkrankung hast.. und dafür drücke ich dir wirklich ganz fest die Daumen !

----------


## Horst a

Hallo Michael,
das der Krebs nicht heilbar ist, stimmt überhaupt nicht. Sieh mich an. Vor 19 Jahren Lungenkrebs. Operiert und ich lebe noch( sehr gut) vor 7 Jahren Prostatakrebs mit Osteoporose. Uns ich lebe immer noch ( und gut). Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten der Krebsbekämpfung, dass, wenn Du wirklich Krebs haben solltest, es immer noch Wege der heilung gibt. Auch, wenn es schwer fällt.KOPF HOCH.

Horst a

----------


## ManfredK

> Lieber Oskar,
> 
> Danke, Danke für Deine lieben Worte. Ich wäre wohl der glücklichste Mensch auf Erden, wenn Du doch tatsächlich recht behalten würdest. Das wünsche ich mir so von Herzen. Doch nach den ganzen Infos und Internetseiten habe ich da die Hoffnung verloren. Ich habe mich schon innerlich auf das Schlimmste eingerichtet und setze mich damit auseinander ob ich diesen womöglich schmerzvollen Leidensweg gehen will.
> 
> Wenn sich das Schlimmste heraustellen sollte, werde ich wohl einen anderen Weg gehen. Nach Osteoporose, Hartz IV und jetzt auch noch schmerzvollen Prostatkrebs, nein Danke das ist mir zu viel. Da macht das Leben wirklich keinen Sinn mehr
> 
> Danke für die lieben Worte
> Michael


Hallo Michael,

jetzt schreibe ich Dir aus aktuellem Anlass.
Ich habe Heute bzw. gestern meinen Befund erhalten. Das Ergebnis meiner Stanzbiopsi erbrachte einen positiven Bescheid. Sprich ich habe Prostatakrebs. Ich bin übrigens 46 Jahre und hatte einen PSA Wert von 17,3 ng/ml. Es hat mich schon umgehauen, aber ich denke trotzdem positiv, die Prostata raus und Ruhe ist. Ich hoffe natürlich dass bei der OP keine befallenen Lymphknoten festgestelt werden.
Du hast noch keinen Befund der Dir dies bestätigt. Also lebe und vergiss die Foren bis zu Deinem Befund. Man kann sich auch verrückt lesen. Informationen sind schon gut (ich habe es auch gemacht), nur nicht zuviel negatives reinziehen. Auch die positiven Seiten lesen. Wenn alle so denken würden, gäbe es hier im Forum sicherlich 80% weniger Leute die mitlesen und schreiben würden. Beiss auf die Zähne das wird schon. Bei dir wird es bestimmt nur eine Entzündung sein. Lass den Kopf nicht hängen, ich kann es nachfühlen. 
Ein Leidesgenosse der trotzdem noch leben will (mit 46 will man ja auch noch nicht sterben)

Gruss Manfred

----------


## 22303Jarrestadt

Liebe Leute,

vielen, vielen Dank für Eure Anteilnahme und die beruhigenden Worte die Ihr so formuliert.

Dennoch werde ich mit meiner Angst einfach nicht fertig. Für eine Prostatititis gibt es leider keine Anzeichen. Nicht die geringsten Anzeichen von Symptomen. Meine Hausärztin habe ich auch danach befragt und sie hat mir bestätigt, dass keine Befunde dafür im Blut und Urin vorhanden waren. Für ein BPH, also eine gutartige Vergrößerung ist einfach der fPSA-Wert viel zu niedrig, nahe bei 10 %, gleichzeit ist der PSA-Wert innerhalb eines Jahres von 0.652 auf 5.15 erheblich angestiegen. Nicht nur auf den eigentlichen Wert kommt es an, sondern auch auf den Steigerungswert. Ist dieser innerhalb eines Jahres höher als 0.5 bis 0.75 weist das leider ebenfalls auf Krebs hin und nicht auf eine Entzündung.
All das sind Fakten, die ich ja nicht einfach wegdrücken kann. Und ich habe eben leider nicht die finanziellen Möglichkeiten, um notfalls alle möglichen Fachärzte aufzusuchen. Das schaffe ich wegen der Fahrtkosten nicht einmal innerhalb von Hamburg.
Das sind alle die Dinge die mir Angst bereiten. Seid mir also bitte nicht böse. Dankbar dafür bin ich, dass ich diese Ängste im Forum ausdrücken darf. 

Am Montag werde ich wohl trotz aller Bedenken, die Biopsi durchführen lassen, einfach um zu wissen, was nun los ist. Am Ende der Woche werde ich dann hoffentlich das Ergebnis haben.

Liebe Grüße Michael / Hamburg

----------


## ManfredK

> Liebe Leute,
> 
> Am Montag werde ich wohl trotz aller Bedenken, die Biopsi durchführen lassen, einfach um zu wissen, was nun los ist. Am Ende der Woche werde ich dann hoffentlich das Ergebnis haben.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Michael / Hamburg


Das ist die richtige Einstellung, und so lange Du diese hast positiv denken und handeln. Es wird schon werden.

----------


## vaukaa

> Liebe Leute,
>  Am Montag werde ich wohl trotz aller Bedenken, die Biopsi durchführen lassen, einfach um zu wissen, was nun los ist. Am Ende der Woche werde ich dann hoffentlich das Ergebnis haben.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Michael / Hamburg


Lieber Michael,

ich kann Deine Ängste gut verstehen, auch ich hatte diese und sie haben sich leider bestätigt. Ich will Dich nicht weiter verwirren, aber auch ich finde eine "schnelle" Biopsie zu voreilig-verstehe mich recht, sie muss irgendwann sein.
Vorher würde ich an Deiner Stelle eine MRT mit endorektaler Spule machen lassen, dann weiß (mit dem Ergebnis) der biopsierende Arzt, wohin er stechen muß. Ich habe das machen lassen und das Ergebnis war entsprechend.
Mit Überweisung vom Uro zum Radiologen kostet das (GKV) allerdings 100 Zuzahlung.
Außerdem kann auch eine MRT ein gutes Ergebnis bringen, sprich Ausschluss eines PK.

Alles Gute, herzliche Grüße aus dem grauen München

Volker

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo Michael,
Du hattest geschrieben:



> Die Biopsy wird von der Klinik wohl deshalb gemacht, um Krebs auszuschließen. Denn sonst kann ja die Harnröhrenverengung und die Ausstülpung nicht operiert werden.


Auch das ist richtig, denn die Beseitigung der Harnröhrenverengung und Ausstülpung durch eine TURP wäre bei nachgewiesenem Krebs und Durchführung einer Total-OP der Prostata evtl. sinnlos.

----------


## 22303Jarrestadt

Liebe Leute,

erneut ein dickes Danke für Eure Worte. Am Montag auf jeden Fall die Biopsi und danach ständige Kontrolle der PSA-Werte.
Habe jetzt die Zusage erhalten, dass am Montag mich ein Freund ins Krankenhaus (Biopsi) begleiten wird, das macht es etwas leichter.
Wenn ich das Ergebnis am Ende der Woche erfahre, werde ich dieses sofort bekannt geben.

Nochmals Danke und liebe Grüße
Michael / Hamburg

----------


## 22303Jarrestadt

Habe am Montag 29. 10.2007 die Biopsi im AK - Barmbek machen lassen, da eine Operation am Donnerstag 08.11.2007 wegen einer Harnröhrenverengung und Ausstülpung durchgeführt wird und ein Krebsbefund wegen des erhöhten PSA-Wertes von 5.15 ausgeschlossen bzw. abgeklärt werden musste.
Die Stanze wurde mit Ultraschall inklusiver einer vorherigen Betrachtung der Prostata sehr profsessionell durchgeführt. Es waren insgesamt 13 Stanzen. Zwar unangenehm, aber ansonsten ziemlich schmerzfrei. Auch in den Tagen danach bis auf zwei mal Blut im Urin keine Beschwerden.
Hier das Ergebnis:
"Karzinomfreies Prostatastanzgewebe mit einer benignen Prostahyperplasie. Zusätzlich chronische lymphohistiozytäre Prostatitis mit kleinherdiger epitheloidzellig-granulomatöser Komponente in Probe 6.
Kommentar:
Kein Nachweis eines malignen epithelialen Tumors. Sicherheitshalber wird noch eine Ziehl-Neehlsen-Färbung (Nachweis/Ausschluss säurefester Stäbchen) durchgeführt. Ein Nachbericht folgt. Insgesamt ist der Befund jedoch wenig typisch für eine Urogenitaltuberlose.

Die Urache des erhöhten PSA von 5.15 und des niedrigen FPSA von 0.118 ist damit erst mal geklärt. Erstmal kein Karzinom sondern eine entzündete Prostata (Prostatitis).
Darauf aufmerksam muss jedoch gemacht werden, dass dies natürlich keine 100% Sicherheit ergibt, da auch die Stanzen jeweils neben den Krebs erfolgt sein können. Aber man kann auch in der Regel davon ausgehen, dass die Urologen aus Erfahrung schon wissen, wo sie per Ultraschall stanzen müssen.

Besonders bedanken möchte ich mich bei Oskar, der mich auf den ganzen Weg über die Biopsi und den Befund tatkräftig begleitet hat. Viele Mails zwischen uns beiden von Hamburg nach Österreich und umgekehrt sind gesendet worden und sogar ein Telefonanruf aus Österreich, um mich zu stabilisieren. Oskar habe ich es zu verdanken, das ich einigermassen die Biopsi und das Warten auf das Ergebnis gerade noch aushalten konnte.
Nochmals vielen, vielen Dank an Dich Oskar !

Liebe Grüße aus Hamburg
Michael

----------


## Hans (GL)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch,
da ist jetzt ein großer Stein vom Herzen gefallen.

Grüße 
Hans

----------


## 22303Jarrestadt

Hallo Hans,

Das darfst Du mir aber glauben. Bin überrascht wie schmerzfrei die Biopsi war, vor der mich doch viele warnten, auch wenn diese schon unangenehm war. Ich hatte mächtig Grummel im Bauch und war gewaltig aufgeregt und Angst eine ganze Menge.
Jetzt muss ich am Donnerstag die OP noch ohne Komplikationen überstehen und die Prostatitis in den Griff bekommen, dann kann ich wohl wieder hoffen.

Liebe Grüße Michael

----------


## Horst a

Hallo Jarrestadt,
bei so einer guten Nachricht, wirst Du den Rest auch gut überstehen.  Ich wünsche Dir für die OP alles Gute.
Horst a

----------


## 22303Jarrestadt

Hallo Horst,

herzlichen Dank für die netten Wünsche zur OP. Mittlerweile werden die Sitten im deutschen Gesundheitssystem im rauher. In den Krankenhäuser wird man vor einer OP gar nicht mehr aufgenommen. Ins Krankenhaus direkt auf den OP - Tisch ist die Deviese. Man soll es kaum glauben.

Liebe Grüße aus Hamburg
Michael

----------


## Oscar1957

Lieber Michael!
Ich freu mich für dich! Schön zu sehen, wenn sich ein PCa-Verdacht nicht erhärtet!
Liebe Grüße
Oscar

----------


## 22303Jarrestadt

Lieber Oskar,

Danke für Deine lieben Worte. Über Mail haben wir uns dabei ein Stück kennen lernen dürfen. Worüber ich Dir unendlich dankbar bin

Liebe Grüße
Michael

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Michael,

auch Gratulation von mir. Aber Piopsie mit 13 Stanzenen und Blutungen, um eine Hyperplasie und eine Prostatitis fest zu stellen, ist schon stark.

Gruß und viel Erfolg Hans

----------


## 22303Jarrestadt

Hallo HansiB,

Wie meinst Du Deinen Satz: "Aber Biopsi mit 13 Stanzen und Blutungen, um eine Hyperplasie und eine Prostatitis fest zu stellen, ist schon stark."

Worin liegt hier Deine Kritik

Liebe Grüße

Michael

----------


## Anonymous1

> Aber Biopsi mit 13 Stanzen und Blutungen, um eine Hyperplasie und eine Prostatitis fest zu stellen, ist schon stark."


Hallo Michael,

noch viel stärker finde ich es, dass du keinen Krebsbefund hast! Glückwunsch! Und für die weiteren Behandlungen alles Gute!

Gruß dieter

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Michael,

ich würde alles tun, um eine 13-Stanzenb. zu vermeiden, nur wegen einem erhöhten PSA. Mehrmalige PSA Messungen, Urinuntersuchung nach Entzündung der Blase schauen, CRP-Entzündungsmarker, für mich HP Untersuchung, 
dann erst Antibiotikum und PSA Kontrolle, dann Biopsie.

Es geht doch nicht nur um Michael, lieber Dieter wenn wir sowas 
sagen, auch du hättest das erklären können. 
Mich berührt noch sehr das Biopsiechaos von Paul-Peter, auch 13 Stanzen mit 6 Tagen Blutungen. Wenn da massiv PK vorhanden ist, bin ich der Meinung, daß Krebszellen ausgespült werden, zu den schon zirkulierenden. Hoffentlich funktioniert dann, das Immunsystem.

Gruß Hans

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Michael,
> 
> ich würde alles tun, um eine 13-Stanzenb. zu vermeiden, nur wegen einem erhöhten PSA. Mehrmalige PSA Messungen, Urinuntersuchung nach Entzündung der Blase schauen, CRP-Entzündungsmarker, für mich HP Untersuchung, dann erst Antibiotikum und PSA Kontrolle, dann Biopsie.
> 
> Es geht doch nicht nur um Michael, lieber Dieter wenn wir sowas 
> sagen, auch du hättest das erklären können. 
> Mich berührt noch sehr das Biopsiechaos von Paul-Peter, auch 13 Stanzen mit 6 Tagen Blutungen. Wenn da massiv PK vorhanden ist, bin ich der Meinung, daß Krebszellen ausgespült werden, zu den schon zirkulierenden. Hoffentlich funktioniert dann, das Immunsystem.



Hallo Hans,

in diesem Thread geht es bei der Rechtfertigung der Biopsie zunächst mal nur um Michael, nicht um Paul-Peter und auch nicht um Hans. Offenbar hast du dieses überlesen:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...2&postcount=18

Generell bin ich der Auffassung, dass gerade in der letzten Zeit das Thema Biopsie völlig unnötig emotionalisiert und an Einzelfällen festgemacht wird. Zu diesem Thema könnte man ja noch auf die Idee kommen, Steigerungen zu bringen. Wie wärs mit Todesfällen???

Gruß Dieter

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Dieter, wenn ich ein Problem sehe, spreche ich es an. Ein guter Freund hat 7 Biopsien gemacht, bis PK festgestellt wurde.

----------


## Oscar1957

Hallo Hans, Hallo Dieter!
Es ist so, dass Michael wegen einer Harnröhrenverengung (daraus wiederkehrender Harnwegsinfekt) sowieso operiert werden muss. (Termin steht schon) Er hat das im Thread beschrieben. Die Klinik führt diese Operation nicht aus, ohne im Vorfeld geklärt zu haben, ob darüber hinaus ein PCa vorliegen könnte. Unter diesem Gesichtspunkt ist die Biopsie zu sehen. Ich denke, dass seine Situation also mit einer "normalen" PSA-Erhöhung nicht ganz vergleichbar ist, wo man sich mit der Stanze etwas mehr Zeit lässt.
Gruß an alle
Oscar

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Hans, Hallo Dieter!
> Es ist so, dass Michael wegen einer Harnröhrenverengung (daraus wiederkehrender Harnwegsinfekt) sowieso operiert werden muss. (Termin steht schon) Er hat das im Thread beschrieben. Die Klinik führt diese Operation nicht aus, ohne im Vorfeld geklärt zu haben, ob darüber hinaus ein PCa vorliegen könnte. Unter diesem Gesichtspunkt ist die Biopsie zu sehen. Ich denke, dass seine Situation also mit einer "normalen" PSA-Erhöhung nicht ganz vergleichbar ist, wo man sich mit der Stanze etwas mehr Zeit lässt.
> Gruß an alle
> Oscar


Danke Oskar für die Erläuterung. Ich für meinen Teil hatte das nicht anders verstanden.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## 22303Jarrestadt

Nochmals zur Dikussion um die Biopsi!

Oskar hat das sehr richtig beschrieben, dass bei einem PSA - Wert von über 4.0 die Kliniken in Deutschland vor einer Prostata - OP zu einer Stanze verpflichtet sind. Nun liegt die OP bereits hinter mir:
Heraus gekommen ist bei mir u.a. eine chronische Prostatitis die bei der OP mit entfernt wurde. Chronische Pratatitis ist in der Regel kaum behandelbar. 
Die gutartige Vergrößerung die wegen der Harnröhrenverengung entfernt worden ist, um weitere Blasenentzündungen zu verhindern (Prostata ist bis zur Kapsel entfernt worden) hat folgendes Ergebnis gebracht. Auch dieses Gewebe wurde untersucht. Ergebnis: Histologie: kein Hinweis auf Malignität.
Jetzt muss sich der Harnfluss nach der OP wieder neu einstellen und die Wunden verheilen. Inzwischen normalisiert der Harnfluss sich immer mehr, d.h. Nachts muss ich im Gegensatz zu früher kaum noch auf Toilette. Auch Tags über muss ich immer weniger zum WC. Der starke und häufige Drang zum Wasserlassen wird langsam weniger. Und der Urinstrahl ist wieder kräftig so wie in der Jugendzeit. Eine Inkontinenz hat sich bisher nicht eingestellt. Auch meine Potenz scheint keinen Schaden genommen zu haben. Mein Glied kann sich nach wie vor versteifen. Bin hier aber bis heute zurückhaltend und will erst mal ein paar Wochen warten (Heilungsprozess), um hier auf keinen Fall etwas zu riskieren. 

Die Op war zwar sehr unangenehm aber relativ problemlos. Brauchte nur einen Blasenkatheder. Auf einen Bauchkatheder konnte verzichtet werden. Sehr deutlich zeigte sich die Gesundheitsreform auch in dieser Klinik. Visite eine absolute Katastrophe, kaum Auskunft und Fragen waren kaum möglich. Die Schwestern ebenfalls ständig überfordert und als Antwort gab es grundsätzlich nur ein: "Keine Ahnung, kann ich Ihnen nicht sagen"
In den sechs Tagen Klinikaufenthalt kam es zum dreimaligen Wechsel des Bettnachbarn (2-Betten - Zimmer)
Dennoch hoffe ich, dass ich auf dem Weg der Besserung bin und wieder hoffnungsfroher und möglichst ohne Krebs sein kann. Wenn es so weiter geht und die Schmerzen beim Wasserlassen ganz verschwinden wäre ich schon sehr zufrieden.
Liebe Grüße aus Hamburg

Michael

----------


## Hans-Peter58

Hallo, 
herzlichen Glückwunsch zu "keinem Krebs" !
Schön, zu lesen, das die Dinge sich auch immer wieder mal zum Guten wenden können. Wenn auch manchesmal sicher nicht ohne Nebenwirkungen, zeigt Dein Beispiel, dass eine Biopsie auch unproblematisch sein und Entwarnung und neue Hoffnung geben kann.

Halt den Kopf oben, wirst sehen, jetzt gehts wieder bergauf.

Herzliche Grüße
Hans-Peter

----------


## Oscar1957

Hallo an alle!
Eigentlich ist ja das Unterforum "Erste Hilfe/Erster Rat" als Erstanlaufstelle für BESORGTE MIT ERHÖHTEM PSA, ABER OHNE DIAGNOSE gar nicht der ideale "Ort". Denn allzuschnell könnte der Eindruck entstehen, dass fast jeder, bei dem das PSA nicht stimmt, bei der Diagnose "Krebs" landet. Dass dem aber nicht so ist, weiß jeder, der sich mit PSA-Erhöhung speziell im Bereich von 4-10 befasst hat. Nur 20% dieser Besorgten haben ja tatsächlich ein PCa, aber wer im Unterforum nur kurz mitliest, muss einen anderen Eindruck bekommen, leider. Tatsache ist eben, dass fast alle im Forum PCa haben, und für diese Gruppe ist ja ein Krebsforum eigentlich auch gedacht. Für die Patienten, die noch KEINE Krebsdiagnose haben, sich aber ernstlich Gedanken machen, wäre vielleicht ein EIGENES UNTERFORUM ideal. Dieses könnte zb. "Erhöhter PSA-Wert - was soll ich tun" heißen. Ich denke, für Menschen wie Michael, aber SICHER AUCH VIELE, VIELE ANDERE, wäre das die ideale Erstanlaufstelle. Was meint ihr?
Liebe Grüße
Oscar

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Michael et all



> Oskar hat das sehr richtig beschrieben, dass bei einem PSA - Wert von über 4.0 die Kliniken in Deutschland vor einer Prostata - OP zu einer Stanze verpflichtet sind.


zunächst mal herzlichen Glückwunsch, dass es kein PCa war und Du nun eine Sorge weniger hast.

Etwas an der Vorgehensweise der Uro-Chirurgen ist paradox. Das PSA wird zunächst nicht als Tumormarker in der Früherkennung des PCa anerkannt.  - Wenn es dann darum geht bei einer Prostatahyperplasie oder einer Ureterstenose vor der OP einen Tumor auszuschließen, wird das PSA doch als Tumormarker berücksichtigt und es zwingt sie ab 4 ng/dl die Stanzung zum Ausschluss vorzunehmen.
Bei PSA-Werten unter 4 ng/ml darf einfach per TRUS gehobelt werden, selbst wenn doch Tumorzellen in der Prostata vorhanden und bei dieser sehr blutigen Aktion ausgeschwemmt werden könnten.
Da fragt man sich, warum es die Urologen nicht geschafft haben, die PSA-Messung zur Früherkennung im Vorsorgeprogramm der GKVen zu belassen!

Gruß Heribert 
und für Dich Michael alles Gute

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

wer im Forum mitliest, fragt und sich dann rohrreinigen lässt, ist selbst dran schuld.

Gruß Hans

----------


## Oscar1957

Hallo Hansi,
jetzt muss ich dich doch ganz dumm fragen, was du unter "rohrreinigen" verstehst?
LG, Oscar

----------


## 22303Jarrestadt

Hallo Heribert,

Danke für Deine Wünsche. 
Warum bei einem Wert von über 4 ng und darunter nicht das PSA als Tumormarker anerkannt wird, keine Ahnung. Zumal auch bei Werten von deutlich unter 4 ng bereits Krebs vorliegen kann. Nicht selten sind Betroffene daran gestorben, weil der Krebs trotz niedrigen PSA - Wertes bereits massiv gestreut hat. 
Deshalb sehe auch ich mich noch lange nicht ohne Gefahr und werde deshalb in sehr engen Zeiträumen den PSA - Wert (andere Möglichkeit gibt es ja leider nicht) überprüfen lassen. 
Zwar haben 13 Stanzen und das in der OP entfernte gutartige Gewebe keinen Krebsverdacht ergeben und damit die Wahrscheinlichkeit erhöht keinen Krebs zu haben. Doch nach einem erhöhten PSA - Wert ist leider Vorsicht oberstes Gebot. Erst wenn der PSA - Wert nach abklingen der OP - Wunden nach und nach wieder sinkt und stabil bleibt kann man wohl langsam wieder hoffen.
Übrigens wurde bei mir ausschließlich gelasert und ich hoffe damit das damit die OP relativ unblutig war.
Dein eigenes Beispiel zeigt ja wie sich selbst bei einem Wert von kaum mehr als 4 ng ein Krebs herausstellen kann. Hoffentlich bleiben Deine aktuellen Werte nach der OP weiterhin bei 0,4 ng. Ich drücke Dir alle Daumen.
Habe gerade erfahren, dass sich bei einem Patienten, der mit mir im Zimmer des Krankenhauses wegen einer Sättigungsstanze (24 Stanzen) gelegen hat, Krebs im Anfangsstadium herausstellte. Dieser verdammte Krebs! 

Liebe Grüße aus Hamburg
Michael

----------

